# Must Look Away!



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I really don't need to get on craigslist anymore as this what happens. There is two boy rats on craigslist that are so stinkin cute I can't stand it. I want them but don't need them. I was planning on ordering a scn tomorrow but now I am like well I could order a dfn but I am like no I can't lol. One of them is a siamese and they are my weakness. http://austin.craigslist.org/for/4279109425.html


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I feel the same way! I have my two new baby boys now...I have my CN...I have no reason to look online at cages and rats for rehoming, yet I still do! My boyfriend is in charge of keeping our flat sane though!

(Although I will say, Siamese rats are adorable and I'm over the moon to have one! I show people and I'm like "look! He's a Siamese RAT!! how cool is that!?")


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, they DO come with a cage...And they're a year and a half so it isn't like getting babies in terms of time commitment

Don't ask rat lovers to say look away ;P


----------

